# Pseudocrenilabrus



## Cichlidman (Dec 5, 2002)

Anyone else keeping fish from this genus? I've got a small, young group of Pseudocrenilabrus multicolor victoriae. These guys are so cool! The male's color is spectacular and seems to always been fired up. I unfortunately don't have any pics of mine but this pics does them justice.

http://www.african-cichlid.com/victoriae.htm

They're apparently very easy to breed if you can manage and disperse their aggression. I've only had them for about a week and I've really grown to like them. The color is so unique and vibrant. The blue lips, gold body, and red fins is a really cool combo.

I'd like to also get Ps. nicholsi eventually. The color looks quite something too!


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

Hi I keep the victoriae and yu're absolutly right, this are magnificent fishes.
xris


----------



## sicetnon (Jan 24, 2008)

I suggest you to dont add any nicholsi 'cuz there era hybridation risks!!

I got 1 male and 3 females that spawn every month....i got at least 20 fry for now.

great underrated fishes!


----------



## StructureGuy (Jul 27, 2002)

Those are my fish you are referencing in that link. They are easy to breed. I'm growing some out right now that were spit around Christmas.

Kevin


----------



## Cichlidman (Dec 5, 2002)

sicetnon said:


> I suggest you to dont add any nicholsi 'cuz there era hybridation risks!!


No kidding buddy. Most cichlid keepers do have more than one tank.  I do agree with you fully and cannot stress it enough to people. Hybrids are down-right gross!

They certainly are wicked fish. Great pics btw! Best on the web that I could find as far as showing the male coloration.


----------



## Darkside (Feb 6, 2008)

Wow those look pretty nice... I wonder if I can find myself a pair of them.


----------



## Fire_Chair (Apr 7, 2007)

They're one of my favorites.


----------



## Evil Ted (Aug 31, 2006)

sicetnon said:


> I got 1 male and 3 females that spawn every month....i got at least 20 fry for now.


What size tank did you keep them in as I had 1 male and three females in a 35 gal (footprint of 90cm by 30cm and the male managed to keep all the females in hiding constantly as he was so "assertive". There was only one known time of a female holding? Was the tank too small or did I just have a male with an excessive attitude?


----------



## sicetnon (Jan 24, 2008)

Evil Ted said:


> sicetnon said:
> 
> 
> > I got 1 male and 3 females that spawn every month....i got at least 20 fry for now.
> ...


I think nicholsi attitude is that one. Is a natural born breeder! 
I keep them in a 80 g gross with Astatotilapia Burtoni,Pelvicachromis Taeniatus nigeria red,Anomalochromis thomasi.

I realized how sometimes there r 2 female holding at the same time.


----------



## dogofwar (Apr 5, 2004)

I keep Ps. philander dispersus (or that's what I bought them as).

They're great little fish and have begun breeding at a little over 1". It's hard to believe that they'll ever get to 3", though.


----------



## Evil Ted (Aug 31, 2006)

sicetnon said:


> I think nicholsi attitude is that one. Is a natural born breeder!
> I keep them in a 80 g gross with Astatotilapia Burtoni,Pelvicachromis Taeniatus nigeria red,Anomalochromis thomasi.
> 
> I realized how sometimes there r 2 female holding at the same time.


Ok Thanks there I was thinking I got myself an odd one who was a real psyhco, and they all turn out to be like that!


----------



## Cichlidman (Dec 5, 2002)

Well the female's first batch was unsuccessful. She ate the fry right after I moved her to the nursery tank. Oh well...next time. She has been eating lots and is packing on some weight again. She should be ready to add back to the main tank any day. I want to get a colony going and then try them with a group of Synodontis multipunctatus. I have a group of multies with nubilus right now and want to have another variety of multies with the Pseudocrenilabrus.

Nick


----------



## Reeyia (Apr 6, 2008)

*dogofwar*
Hey there; I just ran across this post from awhile ago. I am searching everywhere for females of the Ps. multicolor. I have 5 1 year old males. Is there any help locating any?
Any information will be greatly appreciated as I'm coming up with zilch so far. I know somebody somewhere has to have these in the female model! The person i got them from couldn't come up with any from his source either.


----------



## Fire_Chair (Apr 7, 2007)

I've been looking for females for about a year and no luck so far, but I was told that they are starting to show up and should be available more than they have been before.


----------



## Reeyia (Apr 6, 2008)

Sure woud appreciate it if you'd let me know if any come around. I'll do the same if i find something!


----------



## dogofwar (Apr 5, 2004)

No idea on where to get multicolor females... but I've got tons of Pseudocrenilabrus philander dispersus that are ~ 1/2 to 3/4".


----------

